# New 55G Salt Water tank



## Toofem (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh, I have a couple questions. If I would like to buy live rock used, do I fully clean it before it goes in?

I have this sanding project that I'm in the middle of... My stairs, and I want to set my tank up in the living room. Should I not setup my tank while there's extra dust in the air?

I think just two questions for now... Thanks to my fellow hobbyist's with experience, my experience includes 3 yrs with a 30 gal guppy tank...


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I think you meant to post this in the saltwater section, but here is my try at answers.

I would wait till done sanding just to be safe.

Live rock is always kinda used, it is rock that is filled with live bacteria, that is why its called live rock. This is my understanding at least


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

If it were me, I'd wait for the dusty project to be done before setting up a tank if there is an option,yeah. 

there are a lot of different "qualities" of liverock - if you pick some up that are relatively pest-free, then you absolutely don't want to wash them. just plop them in the tank, trying to preserve whatever life is there. If, however, you find rock that is covered with pests like aiptasia and red algae (cyano) and green hair algae and who knows what else, then depending on the state of the rocks you might want to try to brush them or even dry them or treat them with something to kill those nasties. I'd recommend getting live rock from classifieds on this forum, or kijiji or craigslist. It is usually better for pests and always quite a bit less expensive that way, compared to getting it at a store. 

Welcome to the forum and I hope you learn lots. My best advice for someone starting off is to read about it all day for about a month and after that you will be ready to set up your saltwater tank!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

So to start, this should be posted in the Saltwater forum section.
To answer:

Firstly, in regards to the live rock, you probably won't want to clean it as the rock contains the bacteria needed to culture your aquarium. If you buy used live rock, buy the desired amount for the tank from the same source.

Secondly, yes I'd wait until you've finished the stairs to set up the saltwater. The extra dust particles will most likely find their way into the aquarium. Dust in the water can cause negativity, as well it can make it's way into the filtration system causing even more issues.

To give a little more data.

The amount of live rock you will need will depend on the size of the aquarium, since it is the main source of (I believe) biological filtration (or is it chemical?). Generally you should use 1lbs per gallon as well as 1lbs per gallon of Live Sand. Although I've seen plenty of tanks without live sand in the tank. If you're using a sump filter you could set up a refegium with the live sand and extra rock as well. Look at the saltwater section for lots more information. 

They can probably direct you better than I can, as I just got back into saltwater about 2 months ago and I'm still relearning lol


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

If the member feels they're a beginner then this is the right section


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Jackson said:


> If the member feels they're a beginner then this is the right section


Fair enough, just that this is the freshwater section and I was recommending the Saltwater section so they'd get more accurate responses.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Come on over to the Salty Side Toofem. I suggest you start a new build thread in the General Marine Discussion section. It's true you will get more attention there. 
You should also read this. 55 isn't exactly a "nano" but all the info is very good. 
READ READ READ. 
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7482

You might want to wait until you are done sanding to set up unless the dust isn't "that bad"


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

My bad I guess the sub forum it's posted is more important then the title of the thread


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Dust is bad period, especially flammable saw dust. If he had MH's it could possibly ignite.


----------



## Toofem (Jan 20, 2013)

*Thanks so much for the responses*

Ok... Fine!!! (pouting some) I'll finish my stairs... (bought the stain today, they are almost done, should be good to go in about a week)

So, if I buy live rock from a buyer, and its dry, once submerged in the water, the bacteria will take life again right?? doesn't have to remain in the water for the beneficial bacteria to remain intact?

Oh, beginner is what I am for sure!! Even my 30 gal tank was setup by an ex...

I'll re-post in Salt water under tank build once I have my tank and know what it comes with, thanks for the suggestion...


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah if it's dried live rock it'll need to be recultured. Try buying a couple lbs of live rock from a BA's and using that to seed the rest of the rock. And yes it needs to be wet to have the bacteria survive on it.


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

The live rock has to stay moist in order for the bacteria to live and be useful. At least a small chunk has to be fresh and can colonize the rest of the rock if you want to buy the bulk of it dry. 

For example: dry rock is cheaper than live rock, so you could buy 45 lbs of dry rock and 10 lbs of live rock and put them all in, throw in a table shrimp for a source of ammonia, and you'd be well on your way to having 55 lbs of live rock, as the bacteria would colonize from the live rock to the dry rock. if this is the kind of thing you are thinking of doing, water testing is essential to monitor the levels of ammonia etc. in the tank and see when it is safe to add fish, but usually people will wait about a month with only rock in their tank before adding livestock of any kind. Patience is your friend.

Keep doing research!


----------



## Toofem (Jan 20, 2013)

*Oh thank you thank you thank you*

This makes me so happy!! I would way rather buy new dry and go to Coral Reef Shop to buy the live couple lbs...

Do you have a fave test kit??

I am chomping at the bit... Usually a pretty patient person though, so I'll draw on that...

I was considering a 17 lb live rock (ad from this web site), but really, I'm not ready for the live rock. Until I'm ready to put water in my tank right?? You've been a wealth of knowledge thanks!! I follow and read every link suggested!! And am feeling salt water smarter every moment... haha


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Need the water in first. The more living live rock you add the faster the cycling will be and the sooner you can get fish in.

Saltwater is a very slow process, I'm sure there is a great guide in the salt section. Follow the guides, don't rush and you will have the best luck.

There is so much information on these forums and so many helpful people that basically anything you want to know is available.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

You could easily begin the culture in a garbage bucket in your basement.

Go out, buy a hydrometer and some marine salt. Mix a batch of saltwater in a garbage can (SG - specific gravity) should be between 1.022-1.026. Add the a couple lbs of live rock to the bottom, then add the "dead" live rock, then add the remainder of the live rock on top.

Put an airstone attached to a small air pump to the can and let it aerate. This will help to culture the live rock, in doing this you now have the rock already set and started before you even have your tank set up. 

Any thoughts on your Filtration Toofem? and what of everything else. Will you be doing a FWLRO (fish with live rock only) tank or a Coral reef? This may help to determine what route you should use for filtration, as well this may help you when it comes to purchasing the actual equipment for the tank,


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Toofem said:


> I was considering a 17 lb live rock (ad from this web site


Oh dear! That ad was placed by the forum's very own resident Crazy Russian (Sig - AKA: Greg)... Seriously, he's a fantastic guy, and will be able to share some really sound advice with you.

Buy that rock (when you're ready to start the tank) - it's already a very fair price, and it'll probably end up being the cheapest investment you make considering all the knowledge & ideas you'll also walk away with! (including how that 55G will make a great sump for the 150G he so kindly helped you load into the trunk of your car!!)


----------



## Toofem (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't think I'll prepare the rock before the tank, but if I had the space it's a great idea!!

The parts that came with the tank are:
Koralio nano 240 power head
Heater - Neptune 100w
Filter, couldn't find name or anything on it&#8230; Looks same as one I had with my 30 gal, couldn't upload pics, either I can't figure it out or I haven't been a member long enough to.

My name is Lisa



Ryan.Wilton said:


> You could easily begin the culture in a garbage bucket in your basement.
> 
> Go out, buy a hydrometer and some marine salt. Mix a batch of saltwater in a garbage can (SG - specific gravity) should be between 1.022-1.026. Add the a couple lbs of live rock to the bottom, then add the "dead" live rock, then add the remainder of the live rock on top.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toofem (Jan 20, 2013)

Ahhhh!!! I would really love that rock!!! & the 150G too!! I'm just not going to be ready in time for it... This site rocks my socks!!! I am so stoked to set tank up!!!



Windowlicka said:


> Oh dear! That ad was placed by the forum's very own resident Crazy Russian (Sig - AKA: Greg)... Seriously, he's a fantastic guy, and will be able to share some really sound advice with you.
> 
> Buy that rock (when you're ready to start the tank) - it's already a very fair price, and it'll probably end up being the cheapest investment you make considering all the knowledge & ideas you'll also walk away with! (including how that 55G will make a great sump for the 150G he so kindly helped you load into the trunk of your car!!)


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Well good to hear that the fishy disease has spread to another 

Just looked at the other thread, the filter you have is a HOB, looks like an Aquaclear. I'd say get a canister filter, or a sump, but like I said before. Do you plan for a reef, or a FWLRO.


----------



## Toofem (Jan 20, 2013)

*fishy disease*

hahaha, you should get that checked!!


----------

